# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Θησέας, ο καινούργιος μου φιλαράκος.

## saxo_29

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, είχα σκοπό να βγάλω φωτογραφίες να ανεβάσω ταυτόχρονα, αλλά η χαρά δεν μ'αφηνε.... θα ανεβάσω το ΣΚ.
Ο λόγος για την μεγάλη μου χαρά είναι ο νέος φιλαράκος μου, ο Θησέας.
Ο Θησέας είναι ένα πράσινο ringneck ενός έτους περίπου ( δαχτυλίδι 2012 ), τον οποίο απέκτησα από τον Μιχάλη (mixalis91), το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε.
Ο Θησέας λοιπόν όπως μου είχε πει και ο Μιχάλης, δεν είναι ήμερος...αλλά που θα πάει, με αγάπη θα ημερέψει.
Από την πρώτη μέρα στο νέο του κλουβί, μόλις πλησίαζα και του μιλουσα, εκεινος μου γυριζε την πλατη του, παρολα αυτό εγώ συνέχιζα να του μιλώ.
Από προχθές αρχίσαμε να δοκιμάζουμε διάφορες τροφές, έτσι ώστε να καταλάβω τι του αρέσει και τι όχι.
Το αυγό καθώς και το μήλο...μας αρέσει ::  !!  Την μπανάνα, δεν την τιμήσαμε και πολύ. 
Η γευστική εξερεύνηση συνεχίζεται.

Από συμπεριφορά, σήμερα άρχισε να γυρνά και προς το πλάι και να με κοιτάξει και λίγο να με κοιτάξει φάτσα, πιστεύω ότι θα με συνηθίσει σιγά σιγά.
Μεχρι στιγμης επισης δεν εχω ακουσει αυτο που περιγραφουν ολοι ως το τρελο κράξιμο που κάνουν τα ringneck, ο Θησεακος είναι σχετικά ήσυχος. Μόνο την Κυριακή τον είχα ακούσει λίγο που είχε ηλιο και έπαιζε λίγο. 
Οι υπόλοιπες μέρες λόγο μουντού καιρού και κρύου, υποθέτω οτι δεν είχε και τρελή όρεξη για πολλά παιχνίδια.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο;

Το Σάββατο που μας έρχεται θα του φτιάξω σκάλα και κούνια, εαν μπορέσω και κανένα άλλο παιχνιδάκι.

Αυτά τα λίγα για τον νέο μου φιλαράκο, Φώτο όπως υποσχέθηκα όντος του ΣΚ.

----------


## geog87

να σου ζησει Κωστα!!!αντε να δουμε φωτο να ζηλεψουμε...χαχαχα

----------


## Efthimis98

Να σου ζησει ο ringneckακος  σου Κωστα.
Καλη συνεχεια στην εκπαιδευση του...!!!  :Happy: 

Αναμενουμε και φωτογραφιες....

----------


## mitsman

Να σου ζησει το νεο σου φιλαρακι και να το φροντιζεις!!! Ευχομαι η χαρα και ο ενθουσιασμος αυτος που εχεις τωρα να μην χαθει ποτε!

----------


## saxo_29

Φιλε Δημητρη Χαρα ναι, ενθουσιασμος οχι. Εχω μια αρχη στην ζωη μου, δεν παιρνω την ευθηνη για μια ζωη στα χερια μου απο ενθουσιασμο. 
Ο Θησεας, απο την στιγμη που ηρθε σπιτι μας, ειναι μελος τις οικογεννιας μας.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Να σου ζησει ο νεος σου φτερωτος φιλος! Και περιμενουμε πλουσιοτατο φωτογραφικο υλικο! Ευχομαι να συνεχισεις με πολυ ορεξη!  :Happy:

----------


## panaisompatsos

Να τον χαίρεστε.

----------


## Ρία

καλως τον κώστα!! φυσικά κ επηρεάζονται από τον καιρό όπως κ εμείς!!! 

να σου ζήσει!!

----------


## mitsman

Ειλικρινα χαιρομαι!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλως τον δεχτηκες!! Κωστα αναμενουμε για φωτογραφιες να τον χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## jk21

Καλως τον δεχτηκες !

----------


## μαρια ν

Καλως δεχτηκες τον θησεα σου περιμενουμε συντομα φωτο

----------


## mixalis91

οσο τον ειχα εγω εκραζε μαζι με τα υπολοιπα ρικνεκ που εχω. κωστα περιμενουμε φωτο απο τον Θησεα.

----------


## kostas0206

Καλως τον δεχτηκες τον θησεα!!! Περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες, αν και πιστευω οτι θα ειναι υπεροχος!!!  :Happy:

----------


## saxo_29

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις ευχες σας

Λοιπον σημερα καταφερα να του φτιαξω μια κουνια, και με την ευκαιρεια ειπα να βγαλω καμμια φωτο εστω απο κινητο.


Î


Το κλουβι οπως το θωρακισα με πλεγμα γαλβανιζε

----------


## Deimitori

Καλώς τον δέχτηκες Κώστα! Πολύ όμορφος και έκανες και το κλουβί απόρθητο κάστρο!

----------


## saxo_29

Να σαι καλα Δημητρη. Θα ηθελα να μην χρειαζοταν να το κανω ετσι το κλουβι, ωστε μα εχω καλυτερη "θεα" του Θησεα, αλλα μιας και ειναι στο μπαλκονι, αναγκαστικα επρεπε να θωρακιστει ωστε να ειναι ασφαλης ο φιλαρακος.

----------


## mixalis91

Μπράβο! Πολύ ωραίο το κλουβί και ο Θησέας!

----------


## lagreco69

Κωστα πολυ καλα εκανες και το θωρακισες το κλουβι! πολυ ομορφος να τον χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## Assimakis

Να τον χαιρεσαι  :winky:  :winky:

----------


## wings

Δηλαδή ισχυρίζεσαι ότι μπορεί γεράκι να την πέσει σε ringneck? Υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο περιστατικό που γνωρίζεις? Εγώ έχω έξω τα ringneck χωρίς προστασία! Μου την έχει πέσει δύο φορές σε καναρίνια και παίρνω τα μέτρα μου για τα καναρίνια πλέον αλλά σε ringneck το θεωρούσα απίθανο. Αν και την τελευταία φορά είχα σχηματίσει την εντύπωση από την συμπεριφορά των ringneck οτί μπορεί να το επιχείρησε. Αλλά πως? Παίζει το ringneck να δαγκώνει πιο δυνατά από κιρκινέζι! Χώρια που είναι τεράστιο για τόσο μικρό γεράκι. Το κλουβί μεγάλο για να μπορέσουν να το χτυπήσει με τα νύχια από έξω. Μην βάζεις ιδέες τώρα......

----------


## saxo_29

Φιλε Μανωλη καλησπερα

Δεν ξερω εαν ενα γερακι θα μπορουσε να επιτεθει σε ενα ringneck αλλα φιλαω τα ρουχα μου που λενε. Εξαλλου μην ξεχνας οτι και ποιο δυνατο, ή ποιο αργριο δαγκωμα να ειχε το  ringneck, ο γερακι, κουκουβαγια κλπ ειναι ελευθερο να κινηθει οπως γουσταρει.... ενω το καιμενο το  ringneck ειναι περιορισμενο μεσα στο κλουβι, οποτε δυσκολα να αμυνθει.

----------


## Peri27

Κουκλος ειναι να σου ζησει...  :Happy: 
το κλουβι παλατι!!  :Happy:  πολυ καλα εκανες και το θωρακισες.. φυλαγε τα ρουχα σου να χεις τα μισα!!  :winky:

----------


## Sophie

Να σου ζήσει, πανέμορφος!!!!!! Επί τη ευκαιρία, μένουμε πολύ κοντά! Εγώ μένω Κυψέλη. Κοντά στην αλεπότρυπα (ή λόφο Ελικώνος). Δεν ξέρω αν την ξέρεις! Πρέπει να ξέρεις το 39/30 Γυμνάσιο και Λύκειο έτσι;

----------


## saxo_29

Οντος πολυ κοντα. Γεια σου γειτονισσα.

----------


## saxo_29

O ringneck-ακος μου, πλεον στο κλουβι κλουβι που ελεγα στο θεμα *Μεγάλες αλλαγές στο σπιτικό μας.... 				*

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Κωστα, ειναι πανεμορφος.. να σου ζησει  :winky: 

Σκεφτεσαι να τον εξημερωσεις?

----------


## lagreco69

Αρχοντας ο Θησεας στην κλουβαρα του!! μου αρεσει και η διακοσμηση με τα φυσικα κλαδια.

----------


## serafeim

ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΟΣ!!!! ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟΣ!!  :Happy: 
Ναι ναι Δημητρη τωρα φωναζω απο ενθουσιασμο!!!  :Tongue0020:

----------


## saxo_29

Νικο θα το ηθελα, αλλα εχω πολλλυυυ δρομο ακομη... θα δειξει. Εαν τα καταφερω, θα ναι τελεια, εαν παλι οχι, μου αρκει που πλεον δεν με φοβατε οταν βαζω χερι μεσα στο κλουβι για να του αλλαξω τροφη κλπ.

Δημητρη στο ποστ που ανεφερα *"Μεγάλες αλλαγές στο σπιτικό μας..*" ειχα γραψει για την ολη αλλαγη στο νεο μας κλουβι κλπ. καθως και οτι λογο ανωτερας βιας ( του γιου μου δηλαδη ) αλλαξαμε το ονομα του σε SIMBA, απλα δεν βρισκω το ποστ πουθενα και γι'αυτο δεν συνεχισα εκι με τις νεες φωτο.

Σ'ευχαριστω Σεραφειμ.

----------


## serafeim

Τωρα που το ξαναβλεπω μου κανει για  θυληκο τι ηλικια εχει?

----------


## saxo_29

Ειναι ενος χρονο και κατι, κοντα εναμιση. Φοραει κοκκινο δαχτυλιδι το 2012.

----------


## serafeim

Εχει περασει 2 πτεροροιες!!
1 που αλλαζει τα μπεμπεκιστηκα και μια κανονικη... γιατι ομως δεν αρχησε να βγαζει κολιε? :/
Μηπως ειναι θυληκο? Αυτο λεω  ... δεν ξερω ρωταω !!  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Σεραφειμ.. δεν νομιζω να περασε 2 πτερορροιες.. μια ισως! Θα το δει ο Κωστας μονος του στην πορεια για σιγουρια. Εξαλλου δεν ξερουμε ποιο μηνα γεννηθηκε  :winky:

----------


## saxo_29

Παιδια συνηθως ποτε περνανε πτεροροια οι ριγκνεκ;

Λετε τελικα να εχω νυφη και εγω τοσο καιρο πιστευα οτι εχω γαμπρο;

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πτερορροια περνανε αναλογα την εποχη που γεννηθηκαν.. δεν ξερω πολλα πανω σε αυτην. παντως η Μαριω μου απο τωρα μπηκε και το φτερωμα της ειναι χαλια! Ο Πουκος ακομη δεν μπηκε στην πτερορροια.

----------


## serafeim

ΤΟυς καλοκαιρινους μηνες μπαινουν σε πτεροροια ολα τα πουλια στην Ελλαδα!!! Λογο ζεστης!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> Πτερορροια περνανε αναλογα την εποχη που γεννηθηκαν.


Οπως το εγραψε ο Νικος.

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη εννοειται αυτην που αλαλζει τα μπεμπεκιστηκα φτερα!! Συμφωνω!!
Αν εννοεις γενικα πτεροροια θα διαφονησω γιατι εμενα ολα μαζι περνανε... ασχετα αν το αλλο γεννηθηκε Δεκεμβριο,Σεπτεμβριο ή Μαιο!!! μετα τα μπεμπεκιστηκα ολα αλλαζουν τους καλοκαιρινους μηνες!!! Τα δικα μου παντα!! Αν ισχυει αυτο που λες τοτε πρεπει να παμε μια βολτα εκει στους μυθους!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> Δημητρη εννοειται αυτην που αλαλζει τα μπεμπεκιστηκα φτερα!! Συμφωνω!!
> Αν εννοεις γενικα πτεροροια θα διαφονησω γιατι εμενα ολα μαζι περνανε... ασχετα αν το αλλο γεννηθηκε Δεκεμβριο,Σεπτεμβριο ή Μαιο!!! μετα τα μπεμπεκιστηκα ολα αλλαζουν τους καλοκαιρινους μηνες!!! Τα δικα μου παντα!! Αν ισχυει αυτο που λες τοτε πρεπει να παμε μια βολτα εκει στους μυθους!!!


Σεραφειμ το οτι τα δικα σου μικρα την περνουν ολα μαζι, δεν σημαινει οτι αυτο ισχυει για ολα τα πτηνα. 

Δεν περναει ενα πτηνο την πτεροροια του μονο και μονο επειδη το επιασε η ζεστη του καλοκαιριου. 

Το λευκο καναρινι που σου εμπιστευτηκε ο Χαρης περναει τωρα την πτεροροια του, τα Timbrados οχι. καθε πτηνο κανει τον κυκλο του και περναει την πτεροροια του, ειτε ειναι καλοκαιρι ειτε βαρυς χειμωνας. 

* Πηγαινε στους μυθους και γραψε ιστορια!

----------


## saxo_29

ΟΚ ευχαριστω παιδια, παντως εαν μου προεκυψε κοπελιτσα ο SIMBA, τοτε δεχομαι αιτησεις απο τωρα για το ποιος θα γινει μπαμπας των μωρων της...χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Kostakos

Eίναι κούκλος πραγματικός!!! Έτσι να αυξανονται και οι ιδιοκτήτες άλλως παπαγάλων!! Να έχουμε ποικιλία!!

----------

